# Best Shotgun Scope



## Line-Loc

Best Shotgun Scope to hunt SE MI for the Rem 870?


----------



## tedshunter

I have a 4x12 fixed scope on my 870, have not had any problems for over 20 years.


----------



## malainse

You might rephrase the question so we know your budget ?? Such as what is the "Best" for X amount of $$ ??

I do not care what you are shooting, a Leupold will do the trick. Made in USA and lifetime warranty...


----------



## uptracker

Leupold Shotgun 1-4x20 is the best for the woods. The 2-7x33 is a bit better in the fields if you're into that...but it has a tighter FOV. Anything more is a bit overkill IMO for a shotgun. You're most likely not gonna take a shot over 125 yards....and most will be within 75 yards. I hunted down there for 10+ years with a 1-4x20 and shot deer from 5-110 yards with it. My deer rifle now even has a 1.5-5x20. I don't need much else since I hate sitting fields.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Leupold Shotgun scope or Leupold Ultimate Slam Hands Down. A close second is the Nikon Shotgun Hunter. Anything else is a compromise.


----------



## Pier Pressure

I like to have a little more magnification when I hunt open farm land as opposed to timber. On two of our slug guns I run Nikon 2-7 Slughunter Scopes. On my Benelli SBE II I've got a Leupold VX-II in 3-9X40. I've taken deer with the Benelli at ranges just over 150 yards and it's nice to have a little extra magnification. Not that the 2-7 Nikon wouldn't have gotten the job done also. 

I spoke to a tech at Leupold and asked him if there were any difference in the components of the rifle scopes and the shotgun scopes and the answer was no. He said they're all built on the same assembly line using the same components and if I wanted to put a rifle scope on a shotgun I would have no problem. The only difference would be in the paralax distance. I'm not so sure about other brands though.


----------



## john warren

ok heres my take. you don't need a scope at the ranges you hunt with a shotgun. or at most a very low magnification. for my muzzle loader i use a red dot and would say it was perfect for a shotgun too.
i have been hunting with my old model 17 winchester pump 20. for the last few years and shooting cheapo slug if its in a range i'm willing to shoot i just put my front bead on it and shoot. haven't lost one yet.
hunt with as few gadgets as you can and there will be less to go wrong.


----------



## Delbert

Have a 2.5 x 20mm leupold on my 870 and is about perfect. i hunt open fields mostly and have never had a problem with magnification. It still gathers light like crazy in low light conditions. Shot a doe at 218 yards 2 years ago and dropped her in her tracks.


----------



## CrowBill

I use a Leupold 2-7x33 VX1 on my ultra slug hunter, Its super clear and lets me see in low light. I have an old 40+ yr 4x Leupold and was having probs, sent to Leupold they replaced seals and aligned everything, no charge, great service. Get a leupold


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble

i put the nikon slughunter on my slug gun last year and have been very happy. I hunt both dense woods and open fields, and the variable power works well for both. I do wish i still had the iron sight capability though. The eye relief was what really sold me on it. Its worth looking into at a store at least to compare. The optics are great even in lower early/late light. 

Make sure it will sit low enough if you have a cantelever barrel that you can maintain contact with your cheek/stock. It took me testing out a few rings to find the right one. Ended up with a Leopold ring.


----------



## Bonz 54

I have a Leupold 2x7 on my Remington 1100 with a Hastings barrel and that combination works excellent for me. And like said above, it's American made and the warranty is for Life. How do you beat that. FRANK


----------



## ONEIDABOW1

I will be switching the rest of my scopes to Leupolds as finances become available. I like the heavy duplex which is easier to see in a woods situation. Burris are good American made scopes but I think Leupolds are a touch better. If anyone is interested, Leupold has a custom shop where you can order your scope just about anyway you want-reticle, color, anodizing, fading, cost extra but looks cool.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

depends at what price point... for the money i like my mueller 2x7. My brother has the 3-9x leupold and it is just a tad crisper, but also quite a bit more $$$, which was important at the time. Now I would be able to afford the leupold, but I don't regret my purchase of the mueller in any way.


----------



## Line-Loc

The Leupold 2x7 is a bit out of our price range 210, the Nikon 2x7 is in at 139........


----------



## mi duckdown

I have a nikon Pro Staff 2-7x32 on my Rem 1187 cantilevered rifled barrel, I can't say enough about the accuracy of that combination shooting 3 inch barnes expanders.
I know leapould's are made in America. I own both. but the Nikons are much clearer, in my opinion. .02... and for 139 bucks for the Nikon???


----------



## Thunderhead

If you want high dollar performace at an acceptable price, look into a Vortex.

I've been running these optics for years and have a Vortex Diamondback 4 - 12 x 40 on mine.

Great scope and won't break the bank.


----------



## Line-Loc

We bought the Nikon Pro Staff Shotgun scope 2-7x32 for 139. 

Williams Gun Sight is doing the drill/tap on the Rem 870 Youth 20Ga.........


----------

